# Roccat Valo bei Caseking gelistet



## moddingfreaX (6. November 2008)

Seit heute morgen ist auch bei Caseking die innovative Gaming Tastatur "Roccat Valo" gelistet.
Als Versanddatum gibt Caseking den 31.01.09 an, der allerdings durch die Roccat Website" noch nicht bestätigt werden kann.



> *Wozu mit weniger zufrieden geben... Neben den überlebenswichtigen Funktionen für Gamer wird dieses Werkzeug dich mit seiner Vielseitigkeit überraschen. Mit dem TurboCore Prozessor und unerreichten 2 MB Speicher kann diese Tastatur 5 Profile intern speichern. Jedes Profil verfügt über 4 Layer und jeder Layer kann 41 Makros mit Timing-Informationen speichern. *


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Quelle:Caseking - > Roccat Valo
Roccat Herstellersite


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Wers braucht... ich halte da nicht viel von, vor allem nicht vom Preis... G15 rulez 

MfG


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

schick, aber was das alles für Tasten unter den F-Tasten?


----------



## TheRealBecks (6. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> schick, aber was das alles für Tasten unter den F-Tasten?


Das sind die ganzen Makrotasten! 
Ich freu mich schon! Hab nämlich gerade die Roccat Kone gekauft und benötige dringend eine neue Tastatur - meine alte hat noch PS/2 und kann an meinem nächsten Rechner nicht angeschlossen werden :/ Aber die Valo ist voll geil; vor allem erkenne ich dann auch mal im Dunkeln meine Tasten^^


----------



## freakywilli3 (6. November 2008)

Nettes dingens wenn man überlegt was die G15 bei neuerscheinung Kostete (War einer der ersten in D Land die die hatte) würde aber nur wechseln wenn meine G15 Blue aufgeben würde.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

iwie sieht das nicht besonders doll aus mit den ganzen Makros und dann auch noch unter den F-Tasten, das  zerstört total die ergonomie


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Links sind ja auch noch ein paar Tasten  aber für mich ist das auch nix  mir reicht meine G15 refresh 

MfG


----------



## Alche (7. November 2008)

Ab 31.01.2009 lieferbar? Bei Amazon ist die Roccat Valo schon ab 17. November lieferbar. Also entweder Amazon macht ne falsche Angabe oder Caseking ist langsam. Amazon.de: Roccat Valo Gaming Keyboard USB mit 2MB Profil-Speicher, Audio I/O, Media Keys und Info-Display: Elektronik


----------



## Biosman (7. November 2008)

Hmm, sieht irgendwie nicht so schick aus


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. November 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht irgendwie nicht so schick aus


Also wenn die Tasten nicht beleuchtet wären und die ganzen Makros unter den F Tasten fehlen würden, würde ich fast sagen das wäre einen Lidl Tastatur.


----------



## Invain (7. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Tasten nicht beleuchtet wären und die ganzen Makros unter den F Tasten fehlen würden, würde ich fast sagen das wäre einen Lidl Tastatur.


 
Und mehr als mit einer Lidl Tastatur würde ich auch mit dieser nicht machen. 
Daher für mich keine Überlegung wert. Seit bei meinem Logitech MMKeyboard Elite die Play/Pause Taste zu Freezes geführt hat - und ich diese mit einem roten Papier abgeklebt habe um nicht auf dumme Gedanken zu kommen - habe ich gemerkt, dass imo die einzigen entscheidenden Kriterien die Ergonomie und der Anschlag sind.

Wobei mir alles recht ist, solange ich nie wieder mit Bildschirmtastatur arbeiten muss ...


----------



## Gerii (8. November 2008)

Laut Herstellersite sollte das Design der Valo verbessert werden, deshalb auch die Verspätung. (sollte ja schon draußen sein) Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Menthe (8. November 2008)

Ich wüßt jetzt echt gerne mal wann die genau kommt, hoffentlich vor Weihnachten. Amazon sagt ja 17 November und Caseking 31.1.09.


----------



## Janny (8. November 2008)

Sieht echt Super aus, aber wer braucht soviele Makrotasten? ich wette das die nachfolger weniger davon haben, genauso wies dan bei der G15 Refresh war ..


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2009)

Angeblich kann K&M die Valo ab dem 2.3.09 liefern und Caseking am 30.4. Roccat Valo Gaming Keyboard, USB (ROC-12-800) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Ich frage mich, wie die Läden diese Liefertermine nennen können, laut Roccat ist die Valo nämlich noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

Die News ist vom November...war die Valo bis jetzt noch nicht lieferbar?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die News ist vom November...war die Valo bis jetzt noch nicht lieferbar?


Wenn sie bis heute nicht lieferbar ist, wird sie wohl kaum zwischendurch einmal lieferbar gewesen sein.
Ich habe den Thread eher zufällig gefunden. Ich habe nach "Roccat" gesucht, aber eigentlich für eine Entscheidungshilfe Sense vs. Taito.


----------



## Thornscape (22. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß nicht. Habe sie jedenfalls noch nie erhältlich gesehen, und wenn man sich die Verfügbarkeit im Preisvergleich ansieht, wird das ja auch nur untermauert, dass die Tastatur bisher noch nicht in den Handel gekommen ist.


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nicht. Habe sie jedenfalls noch nie erhältlich gesehen, und wenn man sich die Verfügbarkeit im Preisvergleich ansieht, wird das ja auch nur untermauert, dass die Tastatur bisher noch nicht in den Handel gekommen ist.



Na klasse, da wird jetzt auf den April spekuliert...gibt es einen Grund, weshalb sich die Auslieferung so stark verzögert?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Na klasse, da wird jetzt auf den April spekuliert...gibt es einen Grund, weshalb sich die Auslieferung so stark verzögert?


Bei der Kone gab es doch auch massive Verzögerungen. Vielleicht hat Roccat nicht genug Fertigungskapazitäten.


----------



## adler93 (23. Februar 2009)

Naja für 99€ ist sie zu teuer, man bekommt ja die G15 viel billiger und die hat genau so viel wenn nicht sogar mehr zu bieten. Aber vom Design her sieht die Valo auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## TheRealBecks (23. Februar 2009)

adler93 schrieb:


> Naja für 99€ ist sie zu teuer, man bekommt ja die G15 viel billiger und die hat genau so viel wenn nicht sogar mehr zu bieten. Aber vom Design her sieht die Valo auch sehr gut aus.


Naja, sagen wir es mal so: Die G15 hat nur eine Handvoll Zusatztasten. Für mich als CS-Zocker, der nebenbei einen Server ingame zu verwalten (Mapchange per tastendruck, 4 Varianten an Restarts, etc.) hat und sich gerne die Waffen aus dem Buymenü einzeln auf die Tasten zum Kauf legt legt, ist die Roccat Valo erste Wahl und durch nichts auf der Welt zu ersetzen!  Freu mich schon tierisch auf das Gerät!


----------



## sinthor4s (27. Februar 2009)

die hat ja mal verdammt viele tasten 
allerdings ist das auch verdammt nützlich weil mann dann nicht nur viele
aktionen sondern auch viele kurzmitteilngen auf die makro tasten legen kann
genauso interessant wäre sie zur video oder bildbearbeitung durch die VERDAMMT VIELEN tasten (wiederholung ftw) 
allerdings werd ich sie mir net holen... ich bleib meiner 15 euro tastatur die schmeißt man einfach weg wenn sie kaputt is^^ bei 100 die tastatur bleibt ja kaum geld fürs wesentliche übrig.... den rechner


----------



## Jiminey (28. Februar 2009)

Ist erst ab dem 30.04 bei Caseking wieder bzw. erst lieferbar.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - Roccat » ROCCAT Valo Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2009)

Jiminey schrieb:


> Ist erst ab dem 30.04 bei Caseking wieder bzw. erst lieferbar.


Ich würde mich auf keinen Liefertermin verlassen, das sind alles nur Schätzungen. K&M hat auch mal den 2.3. als Liefertermin angegeben, jetzt steht da auch was anderes. Ich kaufe die Valo erst, wenn sie bei einem Shop vorrätig ist. So lange bleibe ich noch bei meiner Lidl-Billigtastatur.


----------



## Zlicer (28. Februar 2009)

ich finde die hat ZU VIELE tasten die mbraucht man gar net alle und man kann sich auch nicht alle belegungen merken....... so viel hirnkapazität hat man ja noch nicht mal^^  außer dem wenn du am zocken bist kommste an die meisten der rechten tasten gar net ran.....

ich bleib bei meiner Razer Tarantula^^

greetz Zlicer


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2009)

die hat zu viele tasten. ich wär damit total überfordert. und zu teuer wäre die mir auch, meine hp standard tastatur tuts auch, die hat sogar nen recht guten anschlag. und btw: gut aussehen tut die roccat valo auch nicht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Februar 2009)

moe schrieb:


> standar*t*


Du meinst wohl Standar*d*.



> gut aussehen tut die roccat valo auch nicht.


Das ist Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt sie.


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2009)

entschuldigung, kann passieren.
von der farbe und vom aufbau gefällts mir auch, aber die hat einfach zu viele tasten, das erdrückt mein auge förmlich, das ist zu viel des guten. aber das ist geschmackssache, darüber kann man sich streiten.


----------



## Roman441 (1. März 2009)

Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut 
gerade das mit dem Display finde ich cool sowie die Blau beleuchteten Tasten
Ich werde sie mir aufjedenfall bestellen wenn sie raus ist


----------



## jayson (1. März 2009)

geile tastatur aber der preis ist doch etwas heftig.... und wer braucht soviele makro-tasten??? da hätten auch weniger greicht, finde ich...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2009)

Roman441 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut
> gerade das mit dem Display finde ich cool sowie die Blau beleuchteten Tasten


Genau, das Blau sieht besser aus als das Gay-Orange der neuen G15.



> Ich werde sie mir aufjedenfall bestellen wenn sie raus ist


Ich werde sie mir vielleicht im Alternate-Laden kaufen, da soll ich sowieso mal hin, um zusammen mit einem Freud zu shoppen. Der Valo-Release wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt dafür.


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, ausser vielleicht der Preis


----------



## ultimateje (10. März 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Genau, das Blau sieht besser aus als das Gay-Orange der neuen G15.
> 
> Ich werde sie mir vielleicht im Alternate-Laden kaufen, da soll ich sowieso mal hin, um zusammen mit einem Freud zu shoppen. Der Valo-Release wäre der ideale Zeitpunkt dafür.


Kannst ja auch die G19 nehmen, da kannst du dir die Farbe aussuchen die du gerne möchtest.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. März 2009)

ultimateje schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch die G19 nehmen, da kannst du dir die Farbe aussuchen die du gerne möchtest.


Ich glaube, die G19 ist mir etwas zu teuer. Außerdem sind die vielen Makrotasten der Valo nützlich, egal ob für Spiele oder zum Programmieren.
Bei der Kone schätze ich die einstellbaren Farben sehr, so habe ich immer Abwechslung. Vielleicht wird es doch eine G19.


----------



## BeerIsGood (16. März 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei der Kone schätze ich die einstellbaren Farben sehr, so habe ich immer Abwechslung.


Orange, Pink, Lila...Gelb


----------



## Jami (16. März 2009)

UNd ich dachte immer die Valo wär ein Mauspad


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. März 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Orange, Pink, Lila...Gelb


Ich lass meine G19/Kone doch nicht so aussehen wie die schwule neue G15. Mädchen- und BVB-Farben gehen auch gar nicht.


----------



## BeerIsGood (17. März 2009)

Gut so^^
Da fällt mir auf, mein Deutsche Post-Mousepad ist auch gelb mit schwarzer Schrift...


----------



## EXXON (23. März 2009)

Ich will euch ja nicht stören aber das Release-Datum ist schon seit letztem Jahr auf unbekannt verschoben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. März 2009)

EXXON schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht stören aber das Release-Datum ist schon seit letztem Jahr auf unbekannt verschoben


Dann wird sich Logitech freuen, weil die eine G19 mehr verkaufen können.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. März 2009)

das blau-schwerz ist nett, aber so viele tasten sind quatsch... kann sich ja kein mensch alles merken.
und immer einen zettel neben der tastatur zu haben find ich auch kacke. naja, wers braucht wird damit bestimmt glücklich, wenn auch nicht unbedingt mit dem preis


----------



## BeerIsGood (24. März 2009)

Das ewige Verzögern kann nur eine Marketingstrategie sein.
Vielleicht wird ja auf 2,5kk Exemplare limitiert (ihr wisst schon) 
Bis dass die Läden zusammenbrechen.


----------

